# What was your latest .ca inbound domain inquiry?



## domains (Dec 5, 2020)

Either with or without an offer amount.

My latest .ca inquiry was from someone for:

NewMoney  .ca

I used to think of this in the classic term, people who have come into money, as opposed to old money.  now I see it also for something like the subject of fiat money debasement and rise of crypto and gold, or other money system.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 5, 2020)

datascience


----------



## aactive (Dec 5, 2020)

brad


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 6, 2020)

This week

Newsnow
Meatmarket
Canadianbacon

None sold yet %)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 6, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> brad



It wasn't me!


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 6, 2020)

jaydub said:
			
		

> This week
> 
> Newsnow
> Meatmarket
> ...



I like newsnow, it is used in several variations on that theme by several different companies, including CBC. Good luck. You might want to play hardball on that one just in case.


----------



## aactive (Dec 6, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> It wasn't me!


----------



## dancarls (Dec 6, 2020)

Last inbound .ca

GoElectric.ca


----------



## Nafti (Dec 6, 2020)

Last one for me was for Swipe.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 6, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Last one for me was for Swipe.



Yikes... that one was on my list to go after but I ended up pursuing contactless instead.

You have not owned that one for long though?


----------



## Nafti (Dec 6, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Yikes... that one was on my list to go after but I ended up pursuing contactless instead.
> 
> You have not owned that one for long though?


I purchased it this year. The inquiry is from an end user who uses swipeXxxxxxxxxxxx.

He will be back as his business is growing nicely and it looks like he knows the value of a single word instead of his 2 words.


----------



## domains (Dec 6, 2020)

swipe - great generic for payments.  I guess also tap and touch.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 6, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> swipe - great generic for payments.  I guess also tap and touch.


Payments or dating is also a huge one with the “swipe left”, “swipe right”.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 7, 2020)

from a credit card perspective, isn't swiping going the way of the dodo?  I find very few places swipe anymore, with chip cards you insert & pin, or its contactless.  Just thinking into the future here.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 7, 2020)

I was going to mention that when nafti said he had a bite on the domain.

If the offer is reasonable I would let it go because the shelf life on that domain is getting shorter.
You will know you are at the end when stripe changes their name because we all know magnetic stipes will be gone soon too.


----------



## domains (Dec 7, 2020)

yes but swipe is still good as long as there are smartphones screens to swipe on.  as was pointed out in dating site, swipe left, swipe right.  maybe dating or gaming could be a good use for it.


----------



## domains (Dec 7, 2020)

today's .ca domain inquiry via Uni:

*geld*

(means 'money' in a few languages)


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 7, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> today's .ca domain inquiry via Uni:
> 
> *geld*
> 
> (means 'money' in a few languages)



I have "erde" which means earth in german


----------



## judgemind (Dec 10, 2020)

VitaminShop

Buyer came up to 2k but i respectfully declined


----------



## domains (Dec 10, 2020)

was vitaminshop in a recent tbr?  looks familiar and nice name


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't post every domain inquiry, but @domains you'll like this one: nelsonhomes


----------



## judgemind (Dec 10, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> was vitaminshop in a recent tbr?  looks familiar and nice name



yes, got it through TBR


----------



## domains (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes I know a few realtors here, been a crazy year for real estate in this town, prices up, sales up, inventory super low.  Any lot that was empty in town before 2020 is being built on now, some places you didn't even realize there was a lot.  And construction going on everywhere in the outskirts of town too.  Buyers come from everywhere, local, all across Canada, US, Europe, you name it.  I'm surprised none of the realtors here have grabbed it from you yet.  Even before covid it's a popular destination, people visit here once or twice then want to live here, lol.

Over ten years ago when I inquired to you about it, the market wasn't as great, I just wanted it because it's a nice looking domain and had some personal meaning living here.  I have to make do with other real estate domains in this area, luckily was able to get an arrangement over time of trail/rossland/castlegar domains with either homes/realestate/realty in the .com and .ca   But Nelson is hard to get.  Was once in a tbr auction for nelsonrealestate and got outbid by what turned out to be a realtor here, or at least he ended up with it at some point.  Was hoping it would get overlooked in tbr.

But if you ever see anything I have that you like I'm always open to talking trade!    



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> I can't post every domain inquiry, but @domains you'll like this one: nelsonhomes


----------



## domains (Dec 10, 2020)

Even if members can post the odd .ca inquiry they get that's great, it's interesting to see what domains people are after.

I'm sure there are some here who wouldn't want to post everything because it reveals a niche or specialty topic they'd like to keep private.



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> I can't post every domain inquiry, but @domains you'll like this one: nelsonhomes


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 10, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> You have not owned that one for long though?



Since February 19, where Swipe.ca went 3rd overall to Sibername (back when Siber actually delivered - they got 8 of the top 9).


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 10, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> was vitaminshop in a recent tbr?  looks familiar and nice name



It was from the February 12 TBR, taken 74th overall but MyID.

https://www.domainrecap.com/2020/picks/to-be-released-tbr-ca-results-leftovers-february-19-2020/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 10, 2020)

Trust me from my talk with them Siber is going to deliver, they are investing heavily and it will show soon.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 10, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Trust me from my talk with them Siber is going to deliver, they are investing heavily and it will show soon.



I am really not sure on that one, as Siber has always been in Ottawa right next to the CIRA servers and that geographical proximity gave them a slight edge over the Toronto-based (and loaded for bear) MyID. 

Now that they're moving the TBR operation to Montreal, I can only see MyID getting stronger.  

Look at all the West Coast TBR providers - they are also-rans week in and week out, and with microseconds separating the winners, have an almost zero chance of hitting first.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 10, 2020)

When I talked too them they said you have to purchase threads from CIRA and the more you purchase the greater the odds. They then said they have dramatically increased their purchase and we should see the difference soon.

You may want to read here:
https://dn.ca/viewtopic.php?pid=2166


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 10, 2020)

But the number of server links is only part of it, and Siber already has quite a few links, and has done extremely well in the past, at least matching MyID most times and superseding them sometimes. 

But since WHC has taken over and moved operations to their HQ in Montreal, the results have been dismal, with MyID winning the vast majority of the top 10-20 picks (last week 10 of 13, the week before 13 of 16, another week Siber totally died) which are the kind of horrible results I've never seen previously from Siber. 

We can assume Siber still has at least the same number of TBR server links as a few months ago (they are contracted on a yearly basis) yet their results under WHC guidance has been incredibly poor by comparison. What changed? WHC purchased Siber and Siber moved from Ottawa to Montreal.

As RLM said, it's like WHC forgot to buy the "secret sauce".


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 11, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> As RLM said, it's like WHC forgot to buy the "secret sauce".



I think I was a little less kind in what I said.

CIRA made a change recently that allows more threads to be purchased without the need to be a separate incorporated registrar.  Previously, it had always been 1 TBR thread per registrar.  Unfortunately, this means we won't be able to count them up any more.

Each registrar is easily identifiable through whois, and over time, you could see which were related to any given TBR service.  The following were the number of registrars (and thus TBR threads) that had more than 10.  The next highest was less than half of Sibername's count.

Sibername - 11
FastWebserver - 17
MyID - 21
Pool - 40

Pool had at one time been fairly successful due to sheer numbers.  However, after the Fury update, Pool clearly lost interest and never really made much of an attempt to fix their coding to be fury compatible and get this working again, despite my attempt to nag them into caring.  Pool has apparently just wrote themselves out of the equation due to apathy.

FastWebserver would occasionally pull out a decent (but not top) domain, but for having 17 threads, they really underperform.

MyID seems to have a good combination of # of threads, and using them effectively.  They garner more than their fair share.

And Sibername, they were _really_ punching above their weight with roughly half the threads as MyID.  They clearly had some leg up on the competition that wasn't just # of threads.  Until WHC entered...

Note that its difficult to know where any company's TBR servers are located because they're not made public, obviously they don't have to be using the same server as their website.

This is my take on the whole situation:

Every week, domains are won and lost in less than 1ms. Within that first 1ms, the top 4 or 5 domains are usually gone.  To score one of these it would require incredibly precise timing and removing any potential variability in that timing to create reliability and predictability.  The fewer network hops, the more reliable and fast that TBR connection is going to be.  I would think that at $1000/thread/year, a more effective use of funds would be to rent the closest possible server making the threads you do have more effective, not just buying more threads.

Its been a long known tactic in the domain drop world to position your server as close as possible to the registry.  I'm not sure why WHC is ignoring that.

Anyway, I really don't want to see a single registrar dominate TBR, whether it be MyID or Sibername or anyone else.  I kinda wish there were more players that were competitive at this...  The past year or so, both Siber & MyID really pushed out the rest of the competition.  Was there a new secret sauce? Was it better synching and timing of their servers?  Or did they just double down on the TBR threads and we just can't tell because of the new CIRA rule?  I really don't know.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 11, 2020)

Not sure if your count is accurate anymore because the guys from Sibername told me they purchased a bunch more threads.

I talked quite in detail about this with the CEO of the company and he assured me that TBR was very high on their list and they aim to get it right. He said nobody can catch everything but he is going after a target of 70%.


----------



## FM__ (Dec 11, 2020)

Not sure about the details of the CIRA drop, the last documentation I read about it is a few years old, but I'd be surprised if all of the domains drop at once. Most TLDs drop them over time, so aside from the number of connections, connection optimization, connection speed, to get the timing right is another factor that matters. Paying for connections (usually for checking which domain will become available when) is quite common for ccTLDs, I know at least two others that handle it like that and in a way, it makes more sense than having to accredit a bunch of other registrars like you do have to do for gTLDs.

If one registrar caught everything, I'm sure CIRA would re-run the drop ;-)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 11, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Not sure if your count is accurate anymore because the guys from Sibername told me they purchased a bunch more threads.



Yes, as mentioned, it is a little trickier to count newly purchased TBR threads.  However, the #'s mentioned were accurate until the rule changed.  I believe that on or before Apr 17, 2019, MyID was the first registrar to start using the newly purchased TBR threads that did NOT require a new registrar.  They quietly did this while other registrars seemed to ignore the idea of expanding.  

Regarding the drop, based on reviewing the weekly results, CIRA does drop all domains at once (they can do this because there really aren't that many worth going after, relatively speaking), so this simply doesn't really overwhelm the servers.  We can tell this because the best domains ALWAYS go first.  If it was random drip of domains dropping, a top domain could go 10 minutes after the hour.  But it doesn't ever happen that way.

We can also see that domains are registered in batches, every 5 minutes.  So what is happening is that CIRA must have a rule that each TBR thread can only make 1 request, every five minutes.  So every registrar uses every attempt, timed as best as possible for that 0:00 top of the hour.  Then 5 minutes later, they're allowed to reuse the same TBR thread to try again for anything left over.  Then another 5 minutes later, another shot is allowed, and this repeats until there are no requests left to make.

In October and November, both Sibername and MyID were starting to consolidate their TBR threads under one name, so it appears that as old registrar contracts expired, they let them expire, but then replaced them with new TBR threads under a single registrar name.  By November, Sibername ceased to exist as a TBR registrar, all had been renamed to WHC.  Also, MyID had consolidated all of theirs under 2 different names, MyID.ca Inc and Creative Pixels Inc, which seems to have included throwing a few extra in there for good measure.  And that also helps explain at least some of the recent MyID dominance.

Here are the minimum current counts I'm 99% sure of:

MyID.ca Inc. (14 TBR threads)
Creative Pixels Inc. (14 TBR threads)
Web Hosting Canada (7081936 Canada Inc.) (19 TBR Threads)

So MyID has at least 28 combined under 2 active registrar names, WHC has at least 19, all under one name.

They are the only two consistent TBR players.  MyID is still clearly being the most aggressive and it shows in the results, It looks like they have about 50% more TBR threads than WHC.  Just to be clear though, these are the minimum numbers I can count for each based on weekly results.

TBR is like a game of beer pong.  MyID is playing from 4 feet back (close servers, more ping-pong balls)  WHC is playing from 6 feet back (further servers, and less balls).  And all the other TBR's are chucking their balls at the cups from about 20 feet back.  I think that's a good analogy on what's going on here.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 11, 2020)

You know, I really hate this "thread" term, as when I talked to contacts at the CIRA they always referred to the new system as "TBR connections", as in  "currently 1 connection per company". I got the technical breakdown in an email from CIRA when the change went through and it was all "multiple connections", "one connection per company and one order per 5 seconds" and "now registrars can add many connections under a single company". 

When I hear "thread", I think the obvious, a single program execution level.



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> TBR is like a game of beer pong.  MyID is playing from 4 feet back (close servers, more ping-pong balls)  WHC is playing from 6 feet back (further servers, and less balls).  And all the other TBR's are chucking their balls at the cups from about 20 feet back.  I think that's a good analogy on what's going on here.



That's a good one, and those poor registars on the west coast are absolutely hooped simply due to geography. 

I believe there are multiple factors necessary to do well at the TBR:

1) Lots and lots of TBR connections.
2) Be in close geographical proximity to the CIRA in Ottawa.
3) Fast hardware & software, as well as experienced IT programmers and support staff to run and maintain it.
4) Proper preorder load balancing on the servers to maximize TBR wins.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 11, 2020)

I will have to talk to them again but I think they have more than 19 now.

They also said someone died right as they took over Sibername and I think that might have affected the crew or their performance. Not too sure because I did not want to press that issue being a bit personal and all.

I am going to watch and see what happens moving forward, it will be an interesting few weeks.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 11, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> You know, I really hate this "thread" term, as when I talked to contacts at the CIRA they always referred to the new system as "TBR connections"



Ok, good to know, thread it is, just for you.   

I guess I've always thought of it in terms of a thread because from a programming perspective I'd have a single process running, using multiple threads obviously with each one linked to a different registrar account (TBR connection).  As its a single process, the threads would share a memory space allowing threads to communicate successes and failures with each other more easily than if they were separate processes.

In any case, I've never talked to CIRA about it. I'll try and call them connections from now on.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 12, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Ok, good to know, thread it is, just for you.



Don't feel limited by "connection" use anything that makes sense, such as "link", "interface", etc.



> I guess I've always thought of it in terms of a thread because from a programming perspective.



I know all about processing threads, and like I said, that is the main reason why I don't like the term - it makes no sense, as threads are a single program execution level while these are actually data links or connections - these terms already exist so there is no need for analogous alternates from processing, which if you wanted to be absolutely correct, should be hyper-threading, i.e. multiple threads (connections) from the same source processor (TBR registrar).


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 12, 2020)

My latest inbound was rlaw and it has a story attached to it so I posted it here:
https://dn.ca/viewtopic.php?id=287


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

interesting, I have vlaw and it’s had a few offers over the years.


----------



## FM__ (Dec 14, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> You know, I really hate this "thread" term, as when I talked to contacts at the CIRA they always referred to the new system as "TBR connections", as in  "currently 1 connection per company". I got the technical breakdown in an email from CIRA when the change went through and it was all "multiple connections", "one connection per company and one order per 5 seconds" and "now registrars can add many connections under a single company".



In Java, C#, C++ etc, "threads" does have a meaning that I would consider fitting here, apart from the fact that the connection between the threads is missing.



			
				Google said:
			
		

> Thread is a light weight process which helps in running the tasks in parallel. The threads works independently and provides the maximum utilization of the CPU, thus enhancing the CPU performance. Threads to make Java application faster by doing multiple things at same time.



This being said, I usually use connections too, as in "concurrent connections". Other registries, also differentiate between guaranteed and overflow connections and maintain different server pools for different types of transactions (which CIRA used to do as well, not sure if they still do). The interesting part is that in gTLDs larger registrars usually have the same restrictions for their connections that small registrars have.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 14, 2020)

I think its just perspective and that's just the way I thought of it.   I personally think _most_ appropriate would be to call them accounts, and now maybe sub-accounts since you no longer need a new registrar for each one.  Connections/links/threads would be considered the physical ways to access your account, but its your account that is privileged to do certain tasks, like register domains.  Each request is going to pass an authentication key including their account # - and its that account # that is the limiting factor.  You can attempt all the connections you want, they're just going to fail.

But if CIRA definitely refers to them as connections, then I think it just makes sense to use that terminology going forward.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 14, 2020)

So what is the cost for one thread?

I would imagine it is a balance between profit made from auction and the price of these threads.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 14, 2020)

The last time I checked it was $1,000 a year per TBR connection.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Back on topic

Recieved an offer this morning for Halicin(dot)ca

Offer was for $2500 and came in via my MapleDots lander form


In case anyone wants to know what halicin is:
https://news.mit.edu/2020/artificial-intelligence-identifies-new-antibiotic-0220

Had that one for almost a year now and am considering my options because the information entered on my form was incomplete and not the end user.


----------



## AdamDicker (Jan 8, 2021)

My latest request was not so surprising for coronavirus.ca
It's an info site.
Lots of requests to buy it.

Some odd offers this week include:

TailLights.ca	2 offers	
Hooka.ca	2 offers	
Jumpsuits.ca	1 offer	
HomeInvestor.ca	1 offer	
utilitytrailers.ca	1 offer	
Gout.ca 1 offer

Adam


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 8, 2021)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> Gout.ca 1 offer



I saw that one and herpes, and a few similar ones.

I was considering making an offer but since my lyme.ca has not had much action I opted to hold off purchasing more medical terms at the moment.


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2021)

$2500 is pretty good for a first contact offer, regardless of what name it is.




			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> Back on topic
> 
> Recieved an offer this morning for Halicin(dot)ca
> 
> ...


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2021)

My latest was for lepicerie.ca, which is basically grocery store in french.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Latest was yorkies


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

I just got an offer for Chasm*ca.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Latest: Lambert.
Biggest offer this week was $5K on Summit.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Latest: Lambert.



Please don't tell me how much you eventually sell it for.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, I know you like to bid on those too.  And yes, it was a recent TBR and it was surprisingly cheap for being a very popular last name.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Yes, I know you like to bid on those too.  And yes, it was a recent TBR and it was surprisingly cheap for being a very popular last name.



Remember I dropped off on that auction, then later said (that being in the Matrix) that it would sell within a year?

That's why I don't want to know, as I'm notorious for being cheap on domains when I should put the hammer down.


----------



## Spex (Jan 8, 2021)

Great thread, but damn...where are you guys getting these offers? I have my names listed at the usual places (Sedo, Afternic, Dan) and haven't had an offer on a .CA in 6+ months. Not even lowballs


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Remember I dropped off on that auction, then later said (that being in the Matrix) that it would sell within a year?
> 
> That's why I don't want to know, as I'm notorious for being cheap on domains when I should put the hammer down.



I do remember you saying that about _some_ domain, but didn't remember it was this one.  But I doubt it'll sell any time soon, it's not exactly pocket change.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 9, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Great thread, but damn...where are you guys getting these offers? I have my names listed at the usual places (Sedo, Afternic, Dan) and haven't had an offer on a .CA in 6+ months. Not even lowballs



Mine aren't listed anywhere, you just have to visit the domain.  And I don't know what you have, but its definitely a game of quality AND quantity.  I have plenty of domains that don't get inquiries either, then sometimes you get just one inquiry in 10 years and it sells.  Or you stubbornly renew forever and it'll never sell. I seem to be doing plenty of that too.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I do remember you saying that about _some_ domain, but didn't remember it was this one.



Hey, I say that about most of the stuff I lose to you, so at least I'm consistent.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 9, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Great thread, but damn...where are you guys getting these offers? I have my names listed at the usual places (Sedo, Afternic, Dan) and haven't had an offer on a .CA in 6+ months. Not even lowballs



It's very tough out there right now, and although I had a pretty good 2020, I went November-December with zero sales and little interest. It seems to be picking up lately and my offers and sales picked up at the start of January, so fingers crossed it keeps up. 

But as you know, .CA is definitely not a "quick money" game and I work my ass off trying to get the best domains I can at the lowest price I can - otherwise the math will absolutely sink you. It's pretty scary and I'd bet most domain investors don't even look at their true profit and loss figures.

You don't want me to post the math again, do you?


----------



## aactive (Jan 9, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> ...You don't want me to post the math again, do you?



I don't think there is one "math" for the .ca business or domain business. There are so many variables that go into the business. I think we all have our own math based on our financial resources, knowledge, time, negotiation skills, business acumen, fortitude, risk tolerance, and so many more. 

...but that's what makes it a challenge.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 9, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I don't think there is one "math" for the .ca business or domain business.



I'm talking financial statements here, which are regulated by the government and IFRS/GAAP and fully standardized. Businesses are required by law to submit these each year by a registered accountant and even non-businesses are supposed to report capital gains and pay tax on them. 

I realize that there is wiggle room in terms of how long you can withstand annual losses, like saying "I don't plan to turn a profit for 5 years", but that doesn't change the raw fact that you're going to be in the red for 5 years. Lots of businesses exist exactly like this for 3-5 years, but with the right business plan and proper budgeting, it can be profitable over the longer term. 

But a lot of private investors out there simply do not keep track of all revenues and expenses on an annual basis, instead proclaiming proudly on Facebook that they "sold a domain for $250 they only spend $67 on" (neglecting to mention all their other unsold domain costs), and use standard wages to supplement their "hobby expenses". Again, if they get enjoyment out of the buying and selling, and don't need or want to make money, go for it. 

Personally I like to know exactly what I'm spending and how much I'm taking in, and exactly how that relates on a revolving annual basis. Every venture needs to pay its own rent - I already have hobbies and don't need any more.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 9, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> You don't want me to post the math again, do you?




I’m not sure why you seem to think the math has to work to own domains. Why do you assume everyone owns domains to sell every year? There is probably less than a dozen people in the .CA industry that may rely on selling domains as their only source of income. I’m probably being generous. 

I don’t purchase domains like you purchase domains. My domains are like rare collectibles. They are not on the market to be sold within a year of owning. I’ve owned domains since the 90’s (.com domains). 

You cannot assume everyone who purchases domains are purchasing them for the same reasons as you. I think everyone is looking at these reported sales and assumes that’s the full extent of the .CA market. I haven’t reported one .CA sale ever and I know others who have never reported a .CA sale. 

I still am not sure if this is the smart approach or not or if it really even matters. The point is not everyone is looking at the “finances” like you. I operate a business in the domain industry for the sole purpose of being able to carry losses for 20 years. I have never had to reach that point. 

Now, on another matter if we were to have a fully private .CA forum maybe we could all talk openly and be able to divulge more than we can on a public forum. We all know there aren’t thousands of domainers in Canada. Even if there were, they are not active as we all know the amount of offers we get cannot solely be relied on. 

All the above are just my opinion. Agree or disagree. That’s up to you.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 9, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I’m not sure why you seem to think the math has to work to own domains. Why do you assume everyone owns domains to sell every year? There is probably less than a dozen people in the .CA industry that may rely on selling domains as their only source of income. I’m probably being generous.
> 
> I don’t purchase domains like you purchase domains. My domains are like rare collectibles. They are not on the market to be sold within a year of owning. I’ve owned domains since the 90’s (.com domains).
> 
> You cannot assume everyone who purchases domains are purchasing them for the same reasons as you.



You are saying exactly what I said, that if you enjoy the ownership and collecting part (i.e. this is partly your hobby or you have a long break-even point) then go for it and have fun doing it. I've posted the same opinion on NP - I collect names of old friends, hockey star last-names, countries and sports cities, etc - they are certainly for sale at the right price, but that's not why I initially bought them.

With my "finances" angle, I'm not specifically talking about your type of "rare collectible" domaining, but to those who truly want to run a side hustle and believe they are making a a profit investing in domain names, but have never once run the numbers. Those people should, just to see if the numbers actually match up with their expectations.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 9, 2021)

I think if you want to lay out your business plan for people to use for their domaining business, that's great.

But I think what people see happening here is you complaining about TBR prices and then inferring that people are stupid because in your business plan, those prices don't make sense.  You make it sound like everyone should be taking a very measured low-risk approach assuming the business needs to make a consistent profit and driven strictly by those numbers.  Your financial experience is defining your perspective.

Everyone else is just saying there are a lot of different approaches to domaining.  And I don't think _any_ domainer is strictly one type of investor, everyone's portfolio is going to be a mix of domains you bought for personal reasons, hobbies, charity, commentary or critique, development, long & short term resales, PPC, traffic, link equity, expanding your own niches, locking competitors out of your niches, etc... There are many reasons to hold domains, and I highly doubt anyone has a portfolio of significance for just one purpose alone.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 9, 2021)

So basically, shut up, keep driving the boat, and stay on course for the rocks. Got it.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 10, 2021)

Got a 300 USD offer for Miam yesterday. Miam means "yum" in French. 

And I got a 825 USD offer for CryptoCanada earlier this week. I've had 8 offers for this domain since April 2020, among 4 different bidders. This was the highest offer so far, and I'm not exactly sure how to price this one now that btc has blown up (again).


----------

